# labor



## poorboys (Jul 4, 2012)

doe has presented sack with some fluids in it, no sign of hoof or kid, sac is just hanging and she is not contracting, or pushing, she is a ff, how long should we wait, neice has already felt inside, no presintation yet, but can feel babies from out side, I've given her advice, but think she should be contracting, and since this is the 4th she has no medicine to help jump start the contrations. any help???


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 4, 2012)

If she has only begun to labor, wait a little while.  Patience is called for in this instance.  I hope your neice had on sterile gloves before she went in.

DonnaBelle


----------



## elevan (Jul 4, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> If she has only begun to labor, wait a little while.  *Patience is called for in this instance.  I hope your neice had on sterile gloves before she went in.*
> 
> DonnaBelle


x2

And be prepared afterwards to give a course of PenG since she went in.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 4, 2012)

I don't do pen g just because I 'went in', only if I had to do some serious repositioning.  

FWIW, I also don't wear gloves (can't find any to fit my midget hands and can't feel w/out my fingertips).  If her hands were clean, and she didn't pull anything or move much around, she should be fine.

I'd venture she IS contracting (or else the labor wouldn't have started), just maybe not the 'big ones' yet.  I'd give it one hour and go back in.

Good luck!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 4, 2012)

A question...did you see when the sac first appeared or could that have happened sometime during the night?  If it was just this morning when you saw it, then yes...wait and watch for contractions.  If it appeared during the night and more time has passed, I'd be thinking of calling a vet...July 4th or not, this may be an emergency.

We have sheep and only once did I have to go in to reposition...before lambing I keep my fingernails very short and smooth...no jagged edges...always use gloves with sterile lubrication and we always have pen in our fridge for just in case.

Hope by now you are seeing contractions and some progress!!!  Wishing a good outcome here and keep us posted!


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 4, 2012)

I've also seen partial prolapses that look like a 'bag' for all the world, then go back in when the doe stands up.

If it's only happening when she lies down, maybe she's not in labor yet.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 4, 2012)

True Roll...I never thought of that but have heard of it from other farmers here.


----------



## poorboys (Jul 4, 2012)

she first seen the bag at 7:30 this morning, she had three contrations at 1:00 and stopped. the sac started to fill with yellowish brown stuff and she was bleeding, I had her go in baby doe was dead inside, and they pushed her aside to find another little boy and used a kid puller on him, he is okay but mom went down fast and has lost alot of blood. They are Saturday's babies,!! their not sure what to do from here, I've never had one who bled like that. baby girl had been dead for awhile, doe not up, bleeding, swallow breathing, no interest, I'm having my neice milk out her colsturm for the boy, mom is not reacting to any-thing.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 4, 2012)

Hope she pulls through.  I'd probably be hitting her w/ B vitamin, mollasses, calcium drench, etc.


----------



## poorboys (Jul 4, 2012)

I had them hit her with all of that roll, but I believe they waited to long to pull the kids out, they were thinking she would eventually labor and push. don't know if the heat played into it or not. I feel for her, this is the second goat that has done this to her. up-date, the mama did pull thru but they lost the buckling, they could'nt get him on his feet, he did get colustrum, but they had been tangled up inside. thanks everyone.


----------



## elevan (Jul 4, 2012)

The second goat with the same situation?  Was the same buck used?  Are the does from the same lines?


----------



## poorboys (Jul 5, 2012)

first doe was a alpine, different buck, second was a boer doe different buck. alpine, I believe was almost to old to have kids, the second was a big doe who was 2 yrs old and a first freshner. they were both over weight.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 5, 2012)

poorboys said:
			
		

> first doe was a alpine, different buck, second was a boer doe different buck. alpine, I believe was almost to old to have kids, the second was a big doe who was 2 yrs old and a first freshner. they were both over weight.


I was going to say,  even before reading this comment you just made that my bet would be they are over feeding and their goats are over weight. They need to reevaluate their feeding program and overall management.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 5, 2012)




----------

